# Silly questions



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi. I have some questions. Maybe will sound silly but I need someone to explain me some things as easier as it can be.
nfsv3, nfsv4, nfs_old, newnfs nfsuserd. What's all this? What is the difference? What nfs I am running from all this?
Also Somewhere on internet I read for a new subsytem on FreeBSD to automount flash disks etc. Is true?
Finally what is autofs?
I am really lost. It is at least half a year back that I really coocked my computer because I have really not a lot of time and now I am freak out with all this.
Please someone if have the pleasure to explain me all this?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2014)

As far as I know, nfs_old is NFSv3 as that was the "old" standard. NFSv4 introduced a lot of improvements and would be known as nfsnew. I think nfsuserd is just one part of NFSv4. 

autofs is a system to automatically mount filesystems, this is usually used to automatically NFS mount user's home directories for example. You simply define a directory and a filesystem to mount (this isn't restricted to NFS), as soon as some process or user accesses that directory the automatic mount would happen.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 3, 2014)

This could mean that I can automount my usb flash disks? This is that I read on internet? I mean is this or something else that we will see on FreeBSD-11?


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, autofs is usually used for network file systems, but yes, you can use it to mount flash disks.  It's not quite ready yet, but you could take a look at https://reviews.freebsd.org/D1210.


----------

